# Beans of the year 2016



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

couldn't spot a beans of the year thread for this year.

what are the best beans for you so far?


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

Gigantes Plaki.... aka Greek Butter Beans

I'll get my coat.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

wilse said:


> Gigantes Plaki.... aka Greek Butter Beans
> 
> I'll get my coat.


Love those giant beans. I get them in tins, my favorite brands are either Onassis or Zanae.

I might have to try my hand at making them


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Tough to answer, we're in week 34 so, what, around 100 different beans so far, many have ceased to be available...very much liking the current IMM (Costa Rica Zarcero Finca la Casa), others off the top of my head - Union Guatemala Xejuyu, Square Mile Kagumoini PB.

The vast majority have been very nice, I tend to focus on what I have in front of me, to get the best out of it, rather than re-live brews past, that probably can't be repeated.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

As others have said too many to mention and my memory is rubbish so rememebring lots that are no longer listed as they are out of season is hard.

Drop - Santa Julia, Blanca Rojas

White Label - Peru Chrinos (filter profile)

Caffenation - the Kenyan espresso filter profile from last month, the Guji,actually all the Kenyan and Rwandan filter profiles have rocked this year

Origin - Kenya Gaturra

Caravan - whatever the Panama Natural was in January

Four Barrell - the Rwanda espresso profile

There haven't been many bags I haven't enjoyed or managed to get something tasty out of, although there have been a few.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Mine has got to be Ecuador Hakuna Matata from Rave, so far - simply stunning as both espresso & flat white & wish it was still available.

Will probably be another couple by the end of the year though.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Lots of lovely beans listed on the facebook beans not machines thread....









John


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

GOod beans come and go all the time

The last three to four weeks of IMM have been AWESOME


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coffee Compass Rancheros Mahogany Roast.......best bean I have had for ages, and I highly rate all the stuff I buy there. If you like darker stuff, try it!

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/speciality-blends/strong/rancheros-blend-500g.html


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Already a long list for me here to try, a bit sad I've missed out on some of them


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Jacko112 said:


> Mine has got to be Ecuador Hakuna Matata from Rave, so far - simply stunning as both espresso & flat white & wish it was still available.
> 
> Will probably be another couple by the end of the year though.


Oooh id forgotten about this beauty!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

If it's going from just 2016

Raves Colombian San Pascual natural

The Barn Berlin LSOL offering was pretty special too.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

JB Kaffee: San Pasqual

Rave: Hunkute #3

Foundry: Finca San Francisco + Rocko Mountain.

Alchemy: Elixir (2 batches - first better than second).

So Foundry roaster of the year so far - only one with two on the list!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Every Maude coffee I've had has been exceptional. Especially the African one's, who's names escape me.


----------



## Dicci (Feb 9, 2015)

Rave's Columbian Finca Tamana for me. Thankfully still available. .


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Panama Honey Geisha


----------

